# pics



## steffb (Oct 26, 2007)

Do any of you have any pics of your operation. The cheese making part. I would really like to get into this legally and am in the beginning stages of planning. Any help is welcome.
Steff


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Am totally illegal here so kitchen it is.


----------

